# has the fresh/flood waters ruined bay/GOM fishing



## steve the brain (Sep 28, 2016)

I'm thinking yes. 

kindof weird no one or very few are fishing at the usually best time of year.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Dude we’re in the middle of a drought. Where do you live?


----------



## steve the brain (Sep 28, 2016)

Atlanta,GA

yes but neighboring states are flooding


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

I've seen plenty of fish being caught. Not too many get posted on here now a days. FB and Instagram is loaded with them though.


----------



## steve the brain (Sep 28, 2016)

I've read Alabamas ARS season extension weekend Oct.4-6 is this true or false

according to AL outdoors it's false https://www.outdooralabama.com/mrd-fisheries-section/red-snapper-faqs

or I overlooked the reg.


----------



## Flounderpounder (Oct 3, 2007)

Hasn't rained here in a month!


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

steve the brain said:


> Atlanta,GA
> 
> yes but neighboring states are flooding


Like Josh said, plenty of fish being caught. Just not many people post offshore reports on here anymore. But they’re catching.

STB your making a pretty long trip from Atlanta. Have to make those trips count.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

steve the brain said:


> I've read Alabamas ARS season extension weekend Oct.4-6 is this true or false
> 
> according to AL outdoors it's false https://www.outdooralabama.com/mrd-fisheries-section/red-snapper-faqs
> 
> or I overlooked the reg.


Yes, it's true.


----------



## fla_scout (Sep 28, 2007)

Yea just wait until hunting season when no one wants to post their kills because of the asinine new 5 deer limit for the entirety of hunting season here in Florida.


----------



## steve the brain (Sep 28, 2016)

MrFish said:


> Yes, it's true.


excellent I've been checking the AL outdoors for an official announcement.

I google to find answer.

I sympathize w/ the Gulf tourism folks losing business due to crummie weather.

for me this is the nicest time of year Sep-Nov for both weather & fishing


this is the reason snapper season suddenly reopened the all mighty $ interesting. my $.02 AL increased resident license $.85
now this $10. reef license is like getting mugged by the state.
pretty soon it'll $10. per fish.

did Florida step up w/ extended season also?

edit: I'm getting betting at searching around for regs. https://www.cyberangler.com/articles/fishing_regulations.html
looks like good site except for cobia are now 3' not 33" anymore
just briefly looked at site these people need to get there updates in order.


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

If Florida had Alabama's artificial reef system I would gladly pay a extra 10$

And no florida has not extended its snapper season


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

And cobia is still 33inches but can only keep 2 per vessel now


----------



## SouthernAngler (Oct 5, 2007)

August 27 was our last rain. Let that sink in.


----------



## steve the brain (Sep 28, 2016)

fla_scout said:


> Yea just wait until hunting season when no one wants to post their kills because of the asinine new 5 deer limit for the entirety of hunting season here in Florida.


this is what they should do w/ ARS each angler can keep 2 dozen per year no season closures open all year the string is only 24 per. year.

this way when when weather is bad when a season happens to be reopened a open year round w/ a tag sys. these crummie weather days won't matter, w/ a tag program go when you feel like it don't be forced to go in a hurricane to be legal set date.rant over


cody&ryand said:


> And cobia is still 33inches but can only keep 2 per vessel now


woops usaley AL/FL have the same regs to aviod the confusion. my bad I thought I read 36"
here's where I read
https://www.outdooralabama.com/fishing/saltwater-fishing




SouthernAngler said:


> August 27 was our last rain. Let that sink in.


southern angler is that you wearing a robe outside in daylight.
hasn't it been flooding in TX & LA last couple months that has just now recently calmed down. but the fact is there is excessive fresh water reducing the Gulfs salinity and reducing weed lines I believe drives fish farrer out to sea.


----------



## CPD67 (Mar 7, 2017)

Florida gets 6 more Red Snapper days


----------



## steve the brain (Sep 28, 2016)

ARS are fun to catch, however the few chances of deep sea fishing I get, I'd prefer be trolling for pelagics in Florida.even on ARS last season days.

?1 are wahoo in the panhandle area, w/in 20 miles.
?2.destin water quality & any weed patchs of sargasso?

usually it's AL or FL but not both on one cruise. AL will probably be a zoo this weekend, plus very hot.


----------



## perdidochas (Jul 21, 2009)

steve the brain said:


> excellent I've been checking the AL outdoors for an official announcement.
> 
> I google to find answer.
> 
> ...


Yes, FL extended it's season.


> Gov. Ron DeSantis and the Florida Fish and Wildlife Conservation Commission announced six additional days in October to fish for red snapper. The added days are scheduled on three weekends: Oct. 12-13, Oct. 19-20 and Oct. 26-27.


(this was announced October 1)
https://floridapolitics.com/archives/307115-red-snapper-season-extended-by-six-days-in-october


----------

